# Hi



## Meowysc (Jan 24, 2005)

I used to have 2 cats - MeowMeow who's a black short tail ger who's going to be 17 this February and Greedy, my 14-year old X-Siamese baby. 'Used to' because we lost Greedy due to lymphona in her tummy last October.

This is Greedy... She has the best temperament I ever know. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v498/ ... Greedy.jpg

Will post a pic of MeowMeow later as I don't have it with me now.

Cheers,
Sue


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Gorgeous cat! We have a couple of kitties (MiMi, belonging to BoscoesMom and Harley belonging to HarleysMom) who look a lot like her!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful eyes  , so sorry about her!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry to hear about Greedy, she is such a beauty. Hope to see pics of your other cat soon


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am so sorry about the loss of Greedy.  

Welcome to the forum, hope to see you around the boards.

Greedy does look like Mi Mi twin sister.


----------



## Meowysc (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for the greetings.  

MeowMeow is our first kitty. She's fierce to other cats except Greedy. She was Greedy's surrogated mother 14 years ago.

Here's the lady.... 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v498/ ... 3_0356.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v498/ ... 1_1158.jpg

Although Greedy has left us for more than 4 months, MeowMeow is still very depressed over her. She's seems to have aged very quickly.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Awe......Here kitty kitty Here kitty kitty kitty. :lol:


----------



## Meowysc (Jan 24, 2005)

> Awe......Here kitty kitty Here kitty kitty kitty. :lol:


And MeowMeow will go : Hiss....Hiss.... (barring her teeth)

While Greedy would say : meow (soft and gently)

Here's Greedy again..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v498/ ... 2_0221.jpg

Mi Mi does look like Greedy in her younger days when her coat is not so dark.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They are so cute!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome! I am sorry to hear of your loss. Greedy was a beautiful cat. MeowMeow is quite charming too.


----------

